# Powerlifting Belts.



## solidcecil

Where is the best place to buy a PL belt, and anyone recomend a good one? been looking at inzer but they are a bit too expensive.


----------



## Robbyg

Hi mate i have an inzer belt i have never used its blue lol brand new mate we could come to an price its yours  Inzer forever belt 10mm blue


----------



## xpower

http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/powerlifting/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-10mm-lever-belt.html is what I've just got.

really good support & well priced to I think


----------



## gumballdom

the strengthshop belts are good value. i have a belt from here: http://www.zuluglove.com/ and really rate it


----------



## Robbo90

gumballdom said:


> the strengthshop belts are good value. i have a belt from here: http://www.zuluglove.com/ and really rate it


I have a zulu belt and also really rate it. Inzer belts are great for powerlifting but are difficult to get on with and used to.


----------



## Harry Sacks

What fed are you with? remember it has to be an approved belt


----------



## DNL

strength shop


----------



## solidcecil

not with a fed, just going to be training PL 6months of the year and BB for the other 6. for the next few years.


----------



## KASHLDN

Harry Sacks said:


> What fed are you with? remember it has to be an approved belt


Where can you find a list of approved belts? Does it depend on the fed you're competing?


----------



## Guest

KASHLDN said:


> Where can you find a list of approved belts? Does it depend on the fed you're competing?


Technically, Belts only have to be within the limits set out by the fed. Not made by a particular company, unlike wraps, shirts etc.

Belts as i understand it (in the GBPF /IPF anyway) must be no wider than 4" and no thicker than 13mm. (id recommend 10mm as 13 will take you twice as long to break in) Either single/double prong or lever. Ratchet belts arnt allowed at the moment.

No logos other than club/lifter names or approved logos (not that they pay much attention to this)

Id recommend the inzer forever belts.


----------



## NICK_1

I was looking at this one, has anyone got a Titan belt if so are they worth the money??

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/powerlifting-belts/titan-toro-lever-belt/prod_517.html


----------



## 8103

NICK_1 said:


> I was looking at this one, has anyone got a Titan belt if so are they worth the money??
> 
> http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/powerlifting-belts/titan-toro-lever-belt/prod_517.html


Thats an excellent belt, though with delvivery on pullum it is quite expensive..

They did have some in stock here: http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/4357/1/Titan-Premium-Toro-Lever-Belt.html so perhaps its worth asking them if they will have anymore shortly..


----------



## NICK_1

crouchmagic said:


> Thats an excellent belt, though with delvivery on pullum it is quite expensive..
> 
> They did have some in stock here: http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/4357/1/Titan-Premium-Toro-Lever-Belt.html so perhaps its worth asking them if they will have anymore shortly..


Cheers mate, I think it was an old post of yours I originally saw the belt, but they only had smalls, I'll check with them and see if they will get anymore.

How are they to wear in?


----------



## 8103

NICK_1 said:


> Cheers mate, I think it was an old post of yours I originally saw the belt, but they only had smalls, I'll check with them and see if they will get anymore.
> 
> How are they to wear in?


I have an inzer forever lever, very stiff at first, but after a few weeks its fine, now it fits me nicely 

They're best for squatting imo, I don't like wearing it deadlifting

You need to consider whether a lever belt is what you need, if you're constantly changing the tightness of your belt then a lever belt is not a good idea. For example if you like the belt looser on deadlifts than squats, it'll be a big pain in the ass. With the lever belt you need to screw the tightness you want, so if you want it looser while you're in the gym, you best have a screwdriver ready!


----------



## NICK_1

crouchmagic said:


> I have an inzer forever lever, very stiff at first, but after a few weeks its fine, now it fits me nicely
> 
> They're best for squatting imo, I don't like wearing it deadlifting
> 
> You need to consider whether a lever belt is what you need, if you're constantly changing the tightness of your belt then a lever belt is not a good idea. For example if you like the belt looser on deadlifts than squats, it'll be a big pain in the ass. With the lever belt you need to screw the tightness you want, so if you want it looser while you're in the gym, you best have a screwdriver ready!


Cheers mate. I do normally have my current one done up in the same holes, it's a 2 prong and is a pain to take on and off, hence wanting a lever one. Although it does cut in a bit when I deadlift. Something for me to think about.


----------



## KASHLDN

crouchmagic said:


> You need to consider whether a lever belt is what you need, if you're constantly changing the tightness of your belt then a lever belt is not a good idea. For example if you like the belt looser on deadlifts than squats, it'll be a big pain in the ass. With the lever belt you need to screw the tightness you want, so if you want it looser while you're in the gym, you best have a screwdriver ready!


I'm also looking at belts too atm, from my research maybe a 10mm single prong is what I'll go for, mainly because of the reasons stated by crouchmagic, and as it's my first belt I'd rather be able to adjust it easily and see what suits me



mikex101 said:


> Technically, Belts only have to be within the limits set out by the fed. Not made by a particular company, unlike wraps, shirts etc.
> 
> Belts as i understand it (in the GBPF /IPF anyway) must be no wider than 4" and no thicker than 13mm. (id recommend 10mm as 13 will take you twice as long to break in) Either single/double prong or lever. Ratchet belts arnt allowed at the moment.
> 
> No logos other than club/lifter names or approved logos (not that they pay much attention to this)
> 
> Id recommend the inzer forever belts.


Been looking at those too, expensive, but i'd rather spend money on something good

Would the 10mm suffice to pop my belt cherry? 

seriously though, would the 13mm add anything or should i go with 10mm?


----------



## 8103

KASHLDN said:


> I'm also looking at belts too atm, from my research maybe a 10mm single prong is what I'll go for, mainly because of the reasons stated by crouchmagic, and as it's my first belt I'd rather be able to adjust it easily and see what suits me
> 
> Been looking at those too, expensive, but i'd rather spend money on something good
> 
> Would the 10mm suffice to pop my belt cherry?
> 
> seriously though, would the 13mm add anything or should i go with 10mm?


I read somewhere that its pointless getting a 13mm unless you're a super duper heavyweight

Zuluglove make really good quality belts mate, you can't go wrong with them honestly


----------



## Guest

crouchmagic said:


> I read somewhere that its pointless getting a 13mm unless you're a super duper heavyweight


Pointless full stop IMO. ive had mine for ages and its still not broken it properly, Im going to stick it in the dishwasher this weekend i think.

Not a fan of the toro belts. Crap leather and cheaply made IMO.


----------



## NICK_1

Im now thinking this one might be a good idea, not sure about the lever now and although my two prong one is a bit of pain, unlike my current one this has a handle, which looks to be good.

not sure wether to go for blue or black though :whistling:

http://www.zuluglove.com/powerlifting-belt--defcon-evolution-powerlifting-belt---jet-black-24-p.asp


----------



## 8103

NICK_1 said:


> Im now thinking this one might be a good idea, not sure about the lever now and although my two prong one is a bit of pain, unlike my current one this has a handle, which looks to be good.
> 
> not sure wether to go for blue or black though :whistling:
> 
> http://www.zuluglove.com/powerlifting-belt--defcon-evolution-powerlifting-belt---jet-black-24-p.asp


Thats the one my bro has Nick, he really rates it, but some don't like it and argue its hard to get tight enough

I've tried it and like it

Your call mate haha


----------



## 8103

mikex101 said:


> Pointless full stop IMO. ive had mine for ages and its still not broken it properly, Im going to stick it in the dishwasher this weekend i think.
> 
> Not a fan of the toro belts. Crap leather and cheaply made IMO.


I havn't used the toro, just a few recommended it to me when I was in the market for a belt. I have an inzer 10mm and love it


----------



## Guest

crouchmagic said:


> I havn't used the toro, just a few recommended it to me when I was in the market for a belt. I have an inzer 10mm and love it


You know how the stiching on your inzer is doubled and very neat? and the leather is nice and soft and well cut around the edges? the Toro just isnt. the leather was hard and nasty, the stiching was childlike and there was half as much of it.


----------



## gumballdom

NICK_1 said:


> Im now thinking this one might be a good idea, not sure about the lever now and although my two prong one is a bit of pain, unlike my current one this has a handle, which looks to be good.
> 
> not sure wether to go for blue or black though :whistling:
> 
> http://www.zuluglove.com/powerlifting-belt--defcon-evolution-powerlifting-belt---jet-black-24-p.asp


i have that belt and its top notch


----------



## NICK_1

crouchmagic said:


> Thats the one my bro has Nick, he really rates it, but some don't like it and argue its hard to get tight enough
> 
> I've tried it and like it
> 
> Your call mate haha


Cheers mate, i think i'll go with that one!



gumballdom said:


> i have that belt and its top notch


Cheer mate, thats my mind's fully made up now!


----------



## crampy

Ive got an inzer belt for sale..


----------



## XL

crampy said:


> Ive got an inzer belt for sale..


What size & colour?

What's the condition like?

Is it 10mm or 13mm, lever or prong (if so 1 or 2?)?


----------



## crampy

Its a black Inzer forever 13mm 2 prong belt in medium, very good condition only used a few times..message me for more details


----------



## NICK_1

Got my Zulu 2 stud belt for christmas today, great design, looking forward to trying it out soon and using up the 10,000 calories I've ate today


----------



## healthyMan

Hello!

I'm also looking for a belt. But I'd like to try it on in a store rather than trusting something online. I really need my belt to feel comfortable, and I wouldn't know what the belt feels like if I buy something online.

Does anyone know of any stores that would have a good selection of belts that I can try on ?

I live in Oxford, UK. The closer the better, but I can also travel to London if necessary.

Cheers


----------



## monkeybiker

healthyMan said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm also looking for a belt. But I'd like to try it on in a store rather than trusting something online. I really need my belt to feel comfortable, and I wouldn't know what the belt feels like if I buy something online.
> 
> Does anyone know of any stores that would have a good selection of belts that I can try on ?
> 
> I live in Oxford, UK. The closer the better, but I can also travel to London if necessary.
> 
> Cheers


www.yell.com


----------



## Briiettalip

Man I wish that there was such a place but I haven't found it yet.You can't count on anything except clinical research.Finding published results is very difficult and you usually only find a few lines out of the studies in articles.Muscle and fitness believe it or not sometimes publishes articles like this but you can only usually trust them if there is a tiny printed number after every claim made in the article text.

http://xtremenoreviewboostyourmuscle.wordpress.com/


----------



## healthyMan

**** you monkeybiker.


----------

